# Elite chirp



## TILLI (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Sind die Geber für das chirp die gleichen wie für das hdi?

Gruß Tilli


----------



## Haken_im_Finger (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Gute Frage, 

http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Produkte/Elite-Series/

Da steht: CHIRP-Sonarleistung mit einer größeren Anzahl von erschwinglichen Gebern, einschließlich des Lowrance HDI Skimmers®

Bei Lowrance durch zufall gesehen: Also works with traditional 83/200 kHZ and 50/200 kHZ transducers with blue 7-pin connectors.  Plus all Aimar transducers for HDS Units.

http://support.lowrance.com/system/...ZONE_OFFSET=&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=3631

Ich habe mich selbt mit dem kauf auseinandergesetzt und hab lange überlegt ob es die 150€ extra zu einem hdi wert ist. Auf jeden Fall sind die Panels Leistungsfähiger und schalten schneller um und sind schneller beim zurückspulen usw. 
Mir kommt es so vor als wäre Chirp zum größten Teil ein besserer Filter bzw Verarbeitung der Daten und durch höhere Rechenleistung wird öfters gescannnt, ist aber nur eine Vermutung.
Auch hab ich ein Garmin in betracht gezogen. Gerstern hab ich mir aber ein Elite 5x hdi bestellt und noch ein sehr gutes Angebot bekommen.


----------



## Haken_im_Finger (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Elite chirp*

http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Produkte/Elite-Series/


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Moin Moin 
Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter hier – aber ich versuche doch mal hier ne Info zu bekommen – und zwar geht es um ein Elite 5x Chirp – hatte die ganze Zeit immer nur n x 91 also normalen Echolot was man ja mit Chirp nicht vergleichen kann – vor allem die ganzen Eintellungen beim Chirp ( puhhhh )#c find ich kompliziert – würde mich freuen wenn einer so n Chirp 5 oder 7 hat und mir ein paar Erklärungen geben könnte was was bedeutet und welche Einstellungen am besten wären ( denke mal chirp 5 oder 7 dürfte kein großer Unterschied sein )
Danke für eine Antwort ,, gruß Uwe


----------



## allegoric (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Dann stell einfach deine Fragen!? Das würde es einfacher machen ^^. Ich habe ein Elite 5 Chirp. Der Unterschied zum 7er ist der größere Bildschirm das war es auch schon. Ob dir das Geld wert ist, musst du halt wissen. Empfehlen kann ich das 7er obwohl ich selber das 5er habe, denn es ist definitiv praktisch alle 3 Screens zur selben Zeit zu sehen. Beim 5er geht das auch, ist aber nicht mehr erkennbar. Für mich war hier Preis-Leistung ausschlaggebend und ich komme auch mit "nur" E-Lot zurecht, das Chirp ist nur das I-Tüpfelchen.
Ich mache es so: Ich fahre zur Stelle mit zweigeteiltem Bildschirm, also Karte + E-Lot Anzeige und switche dann vor Ort um auf E-Lot + Chirp.  Hier erkennt man dann die ganz feinen Strukturen und das Deuten vom Untergrund und eventuell vorhanden Fischen fällt dann leichter. Aufgrund der unterschiedl. Technologie kommt eines der Bilder leicht verzögert an. 

Welche Einstellungen findest du denn verwirrend!? Ich finde bei dem Echolot selbst die Automatikeinstellungen schon sehr gut. Man muss da nicht unbedingt rumfummeln, wenn man's nicht unbedingt für nötig hält. Ich fahre größtenteils im Flachwasser herum, dann nimmt man eben die Flachwassereinstellung. Unsere Gewässer sind zumeist klar, da konnte ich die Empfindlichkeit hochschrauben, ohne Störungen zu bekommen und die Ping-Geschwindigkeit, also die Häufigkeit der Abfragen, kann man von "normal" bis mittel schnell beruhigt einstellen. So viele Unterschiede sieht man da nicht. Wie gesagt, die wichtigsten Einstellungen sind Empfindlichkeit und Geberwinkel (also Flachwasser, tiefes Wasser etc.). Den Rest kann man getrost unberührt lassen bzw. ist es eine Geschmacksfrage, obman z.B. einen Automatikzoom hat oder immer einen bestimmten Gewässerbereich sehen will. Ich finde z.B. die Automatik-Tiefenfunktion schon sehr gut. In flachen Gewässer bis 20 Meter sieht man da eh kaum Unterschied. Da muss ich nicht zum Grund zoomen, um einen Fisch zu erkennen.


----------



## Fordfan (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*



allegoric schrieb:


> Dann stell einfach deine Fragen!? Das würde es einfacher machen ^^. Ich habe ein Elite 5 Chirp. Der Unterschied zum 7er ist der größere Bildschirm das war es auch schon. Ob dir das Geld wert ist, musst du halt wissen. Empfehlen kann ich das 7er obwohl ich selber das 5er habe, denn es ist definitiv praktisch alle 3 Screens zur selben Zeit zu sehen. Beim 5er geht das auch, ist aber nicht mehr erkennbar. Für mich war hier Preis-Leistung ausschlaggebend und ich komme auch mit "nur" E-Lot zurecht, das Chirp ist nur das I-Tüpfelchen.
> Ich mache es so: Ich fahre zur Stelle mit zweigeteiltem Bildschirm, also Karte + E-Lot Anzeige und switche dann vor Ort um auf E-Lot + Chirp. Hier erkennt man dann die ganz feinen Strukturen und das Deuten vom Untergrund und eventuell vorhanden Fischen fällt dann leichter. Aufgrund der unterschiedl. Technologie kommt eines der Bilder leicht verzögert an.
> 
> Welche Einstellungen findest du denn verwirrend!? Ich finde bei dem Echolot selbst die Automatikeinstellungen schon sehr gut. Man muss da nicht unbedingt rumfummeln, wenn man's nicht unbedingt für nötig hält. Ich fahre größtenteils im Flachwasser herum, dann nimmt man eben die Flachwassereinstellung. Unsere Gewässer sind zumeist klar, da konnte ich die Empfindlichkeit hochschrauben, ohne Störungen zu bekommen und die Ping-Geschwindigkeit, also die Häufigkeit der Abfragen, kann man von "normal" bis mittel schnell beruhigt einstellen. So viele Unterschiede sieht man da nicht. Wie gesagt, die wichtigsten Einstellungen sind Empfindlichkeit und Geberwinkel (also Flachwasser, tiefes Wasser etc.). Den Rest kann man getrost unberührt lassen bzw. ist es eine Geschmacksfrage, obman z.B. einen Automatikzoom hat oder immer einen bestimmten Gewässerbereich sehen will. Ich finde z.B. die Automatik-Tiefenfunktion schon sehr gut. In flachen Gewässer bis 20 Meter sieht man da eh kaum Unterschied. Da muss ich nicht zum Grund zoomen, um einen Fisch zu erkennen.



Sauber allegoric! #6#6 
 dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen #6#6


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Moin 
1)   frage wäre schon beantwortet ( wenn Bildschirm zwei geteilt läuft –das eins leicht verzögert ist – war etwas verwundert deswegen ) ist dann aber normal – ok

2)  bei den Einstellung Frequenz – Menü = High Chirp – Medium Chirp – Low Chirp ???? wofüf – was bedeutet das welche Einstellung wäre ok ?  habe es bisher 1 mal genutzt auf dem wasser und nur auf 83 kHz laufen lassen oder 200 kHz laufen lassen    oder   geteilt 83 + 200 kHz laufen lassen , ( auf 83 kHz ging es einigermasen etwas Strucktur zu sehen

3)  bei einer Wasser tiefe von ca 5 m bis 15 m  hatte ich auf Flachwasser eingestellt soll bis 18 m sein  und nacher hatte ich umgestellt auf Frischwasser ( soll 122 m sein ) da ich auf Tiefe war ca 15 m bis 25 m aber beide Einstellungen ( mein Eindruck Empfinden ) taugten nix ,!!! Auch mal umgschaltet auf dieses hdi – dsi was das sein soll 455 kHz oder 800 kHz kamm ich gar nicht klar mit,  und schnell wieder auf normal geschaltet ,,, hmmm denke mal wenn so n Gerät richtig Eingestellt ist würde es mehr Spass machen , ( war echt am Überlegen ob ich ihn an den Tag  an lasse oder aus schalten soll und ohne über den See Treibe lass – denn auc laut beschreibungen wie so ein Bild sein soll ( DownScan ) war auf dem Display nicht mal ansatzweise zu sehen so in die Art , da kann ich mich Ärgern das ich mein alten x91 abgegeben hab.


----------



## bernie (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Moin,

ich habe mir auch das Elite7 CHIRP gegönnt, war damit aber noch nicht auf dem Wasser.... aber im Trocknen bin ich schon ganz fit mit dem Ding :q

Schau Dir diese Videos/Erklärungen http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv?methode_kategorie=All&fischarten=All&angelmethode=All&geraet=1428&anleitungen=All&service=All&gewaesser=All&jahreszeit=All&land=All&fun_mehr=All mal an, das hilft Dir garantier weiter!!


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Hallo bernie
Vielen dank für den Infolink ,, sehr schöne Videoclips zu sehen,, und eins konnte mir ein wenig weiter helfen für 2 – 3 Einstellungen ,, 
nur leider das eine Interessante video gefunden

Echolot: Downscan Basics  Die Grundeinstellungen der Lowrance Elite-Serie. Tipps vom Experten.

Aber leider ist auch bei dem Video nicht zu sehen – nicht erklärt was bei dem 5x chirp mit der Frequenz – high chirp – medium chirp – low chirp bedeuten soll , ob man das überhaupt braucht ?? oder ganz außer acht lassen kann ,, aber annsonsten schöne informatieve Videos, vielen dank nocmal für den link.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## allegoric (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Gute Frage, weiß ich auch nicht, was ich da eingestellt habe. Wenn ich was nicht weiß, probiere ich es aus und nehme die am besten funktionierende Methode oder lese eben nach. Für das "high chirp etc." kann ich dir da keine Antwort darauf  geben. Mir war dieser Punkt auch gar nicht so bewusst, dass der exisitiert .


----------



## Chrissika-k (17. März 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Guten abend zusammen,
Ich habe mir jetzt das Elite 7 Chirp gegönnt und ich meine das es nicht richtig flüssig läuft wenn ich Einstellungen vor nehme brauch es ab und an mal ein Moment länger nicht wirklich lange aber man merkt es.
Genauso wenn die Tiefe korrigiert wird brauch es einen Moment ist das so bei den Geräten? Wie ein PC der etwas hinkt...
Vielleicht kann das ja noch jemand bestätigen.


----------



## crocodile (18. März 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Hallo, erwarte auch voller Vorfreude mein 7er Chirp. 

Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen damit?
Welche Karte(n) nutzt ihr zur Navigation? Bitte ggf. auch Vor- und Nachteile nennen. Erstellt auch schon jemand eigene Karten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Florian B. (18. März 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Ich nutze eine GoogleEarth Hintergrundkarte und darüber wird eine Tiefenkarte gelegt, die mit Reefmaster erstellt wurde.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. März 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Ich habe das HDI 7 elite und erstelle meine Karten mit Inside Genesis
 nur benötigst du einen Premium Acc für 99 Dollar.


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Moin Moin , also ich habe das 5x Chirp seid ca 4 Wochen + bisher 6 mal genutzt und muß aus meiner Sicht her sagen ( bin leider sehr Enttäuscht von den Geräten )hatte vorher das normale Elite 5x Farbe und ich fand es bei weiten viel besser als die neuen mit dem ganzen Schnick - Schnack was ich nicht mit klar komm und auch nicht benutze , bei mir läuft es nur auf 200 Herz den Scheiß mit Down scan 400 oder 800 mach ich gar nicht weil nach meine Meinung es was für den Hintern ( Arsch ) ist und nix bringt und dann auch noch verzögert anzeigt , ja ja -  ich bereue es das ich normalen Elite 5x Farbe abgegeben habe und mir so n scheiß Chirp geholt hab, 
wenn ich nochmal die gelegenheit bekommen sollte n normalen 5x Farbe zu kriegen werd ich mir wieder ein holen und den blöden Chirp im Anbau an der Wand Nageln mit n 15 Zoll Nagel so wie den alten Laptop den ich damals angenagelt hatte da ich mich zuviel geärgert hatte mit dem teil ). leider gibs die 5x Farbe nicht mehr bei den Händlern , irgenwann aber bestimmt bei eBay.


----------



## Lemmingx (19. März 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Sei mir nicht böse aber so wie du es beschreibst liegt es nicht am Gerät sondern am Bediener. 

Grüße


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Hallo Lemmingx
nein böse bin ich dir nicht , aber man muss auch Technik begeistert sein um mit den neuen modernen Dingern was anfangen zu können , und ich habe schon einige Jahre n Echolot auf n Boot  ( leider bin ich kein großer Technik Fan ) und wenn man so n Gerät hat was einfach sein soll und besser sein soll gehen die Meinungen auseinander ( allein schon von den ganzen Einstellungen wo auch in der Beschreibung - Bedienungsanleitung nicht ausführlich erklärt wird was was bedeutet und was für was besser ist - ich find die Anleitungen  sind nur Oberflächlich und nur n paar Grund Einstellungen zu machen, und das ärgert mich - hätte auch keine zeit oder Lust auf dem Wasser 6 std Angelzeit davon 5 std mit Echolot auseinander zu setzen , das war mit dem normalen 5x Farbe wesentlich einfacher angenehmer.


----------



## Florian B. (20. März 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Wo liegt denn dein Problem? Einstellungen auf Frischwasser oder Hauptanwendung,high chirp und dann Feuer frei. Der Rest kann alles auf Automatik bleiben


----------



## jkc (23. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Hi, tacker meine Fragestellung hier auch noch mal rein:

Ausgangslage ist Klopfen auf Wels, Lot nen Elite 4x Chirp; Tiefenbereich 3-6m, war jetzt zwei mal mit dem Ding los, beim ersten mal dachte ich, hm joar fürn Anfang gar nicht schlecht, musst dich nur noch bisschen mit auseinandersetzen, beim zweiten mal hätte ich das Dingen am liebsten über Bord geworfen.

"Also ich war gestern noch mal los, hab mein Köder aber so gut wie gar  nicht auf´s Echo bekommen; das Ding macht mich noch verrückt. Ich habe  den Eindruck, dass die Automatik von dem Kasten konträr zu mir arbeitet:  Habe ich in dem einem Moment nen geiles Bild mit wenig Störechos und  satter Köderlinie, scheint das Dingen irgendwas umzustellen und  plötzlich ist das Bild fürn Arsch; Bild unruhiger und Köderlinie nur  noch schwach, teils unterbrochen oder ganz weg obwohl Köder ganz sicher  noch im Kegel. Auch wenn ich das Blei dann direkt unter den Geber halte  und absinken lasse taucht es nicht im Bild auf.
Ich lote durch meinen Schlauchbotboden, aber auch mit Geber im Wasser war´s so. 
Die Einstellung "Oberflächenklarheit" hat scheinbar auch Einfluss aufs  ganze Bild, habe auch damit Echos übers gesamte Tiefe (3-4m) und meinen  Köder weg bekommen.

Welche Einstellung soll ich zum Klopfen nehmen? 83Khz, 200Khz oder  Chirp? Eigentlich denke ich das 83Khz und Chirp beides für meinen  Tiefenbereich gehen sollte. Bei 200Khz sollte der Kegel zu klein sein  denke ich.
Was ist mit dem Ping-Speed?

Ich muss mit dem Lot mal auf nen See denke ich, da habe ich mehr Zeit  und Ruhe und homogenere Bedingungen um das Bild besser einstellen zu  können...

Hilfe wird immer gerne genommen."

Grüße JK


----------



## Seewolf 01 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Schalte doch, wenn du ein gutes Bild hast und dein Köder
super sehen kannst, die Automatik aus.
Dann dürfte sich nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## -Lukas- (23. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, tacker meine Fragestellung hier auch noch mal rein:
> 
> Ausgangslage ist Klopfen auf Wels, Lot nen Elite 4x Chirp; Tiefenbereich 3-6m, war jetzt zwei mal mit dem Ding los, beim ersten mal dachte ich, hm joar fürn Anfang gar nicht schlecht, musst dich nur noch bisschen mit auseinandersetzen, beim zweiten mal hätte ich das Dingen am liebsten über Bord geworfen.
> 
> ...





Wo warst du denn Klopfen? Also an welchem Gewässer?

Am Fluss kann der Köder durch Unterströmungen etc. ganz leicht weggetrieben werden, wenn es dann noch relativ flach ist, ist er sehr schnell aus dem kleinen Kegel raus.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Ja, war nen Fluss, will nicht ausschließen, dass das auch mal vorkam, dass das Blei aus dem Kegel gedriftet ist, Bzw. habe das sogar verfolgen können. Aber auch wenn es definitiv drin war hatte ich die Probleme.
Wenn ich die Automatik raus genommen habe, hat sich augenblicklich auch die Darstellung verändert/ -schlechtert und das vorherige Bild ist nicht erhalten geblieben.

Grüße JK


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (23. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Die Abtastbreite (Kegeldurchmesser) hängt von der Frequenz ab, je niedriger desto größer ist die Abtastfläche. 83 Khz erfasst also einen größeren Bereich als 200Khz. Genau umgekehr geht es aber mit dem Erkennen kleiner Objekte: Jeder niedriger die Frequenz umso weniger werden Details bei Scan erfasst. Das nur einmal so zum Verständnis. Als Grundeinstellung würde man bei Tiefen deutlich unter 100m demnach 200khz wählen, um möglichst viele Details erfassen zu können. Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind schlechte Echolotbilder ursächlich eher der Gebermontage, d.h. der exakten Ausrichtung desselben, geschuldet, als irgendwelchen Einstellungen am Gerät selbst. Hier ist einfach  Sorgfalt notwendig.
Mit exakt platziertem Geber und einer 200Khz Grundeinstellung im Automatikbetrieb sollte es dauerhaft einwandfreie Bilder geben.  An den Lowrance Elite Geräten lässt sich nun mal alles Erdenkliche einstellen und verändern. Viele Einstellungen beeinflussen sich auch gegenseitig, so dass man auf ein wahlloses Verändern solange verzichten sollte, wie man sich der Wirkung des einzelnen Paramenter nicht bewußt ist.
Bei den Echoloten gibt es deutliche Unterschiede in der individuellen Beeinflußbarkeit der Scantechnik. Während sich bei Lowrance fast alles einstellen lässt, sind die Raymarine Dragonflys von solchen Begehrlichkeiten ziemlich befreit. Bei Garmin fährt man einen golden Mittelweg zwischen "ganz viel" und "sehr wenig". Das sollte man vor dem Kauf eines Gerätes wissen.
Noch ein Wort zur Chirp Technik: Sie produziert deutlich schärfere und detailreichere Bilder auch in größeren Tiefen.
Dafür muss man aber bereit sein, mehr Geld auszugeben.
Wer glaubt, in der 500 Euro Klasse Chirptechnik kaufen zu können, die das Mögliche auch leistet, ist leider im Irrtum.
Ein einigermaßen leistungsfähiger Geber für dieses Verfahren kostet bereits so um die 250 Euro (Airmar 150m). Auch das sollte man wissen, bevor man dort einsteigt.
Wie heißt es so schön " Es steht Chirp drauf , ....."


----------



## jkc (23. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Hm, naja was die Einstellungen angeht, habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht den Eindruck da besonders viel machen zu können. Kenne es von meinem X85 so, dass ich alles stufenlos machen konnte, beim Elite4X kann ich "nur" low, medium, high, wählen - oder Automatik "an" und "aus".:q
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich noch nicht in den Punkt Benutzerdefiniert geschaut habe weil mir das Gerät davon abriet.
Auch was die Anzeige auf dem Display anbelangt, war beim X85 mehr möglich z.B. Akkuspannung.

Bzgl. der Frequenz, hast Du recht, 200Khz zeigt mehr Details und hat den kleineren Kegel; da kommt dann auch das Aber: Wenn mein Köder in nur 2m-3m Wassertiefe hängt, stehen die Chancen doch gut, dass das Detail welches ich sehen will nicht auf dem Echo erscheint weil gar nicht im Kegel. Deswegen mein Gedanke, das 200Khz allein, für meine Anwendung nicht optimal ist.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## bernie (24. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

@jkc: 
Stell doch das Teil SO ein, dass Du auf einem geteilten Bildschirm eine Hälfte 83 Khz hast und die andere Hälfte 200 Khz.....

Das finde ICH persönlich am besten


----------



## jkc (25. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*

Hi, danke für den Hinweis, dass war auch meine Idee fürs nächste Mal, allerdings wäre ich dann mit nem größeren Bildschirm gut beraten. Aber zumindest versuchsweise werde ich das mal machen...

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## bernie (26. September 2015)

*AW: Elite chirp*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, danke für den Hinweis, dass war auch meine Idee fürs nächste Mal, *allerdings wäre ich dann mit nem größeren Bildschirm gut beraten*. Aber zumindest versuchsweise werde ich das mal machen...
> 
> Dank und Gruß JK



DESWEGEN hab ich ja auch das siebener


----------

